# 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT Hatchback USB port not transmitting data



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try new cables. That always fixes my problems.

I don't know how you all manage to continue using your original cables cuz they just don't last for me. 3 months and they're in the trash. My note9 is on it's 5th cable in 18 months.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

If it still has the "Projection" button then Android Auto/CarPlay isn't loading properly. Once your phone connects with the cable the "Projection" button should change to the AA or CP button.









Setting Up Chevy Android Auto & Apple CarPlay - Instructions - Premier Chevrolet of Carlsbad


Learn how to set up Android Auto or Apple CarPlay in your new Chevy. Quick and easy instructions will get you started using these convenient apps for Google Maps, Streaming Music and much more.




www.weselohchevrolet.com


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi 


snowwy66 said:


> Try new cables. That always fixes my problems.
> 
> I don't know how you all manage to continue using your original cables cuz they just don't last for me. 3 months and they're in the trash. My note9 is on it's 5th cable in 18 months.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Snowwy66,
I’ve tried different cables too and different phones from my friends and the error message keeps on coming up but it charges

thanks


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Will84,
I’ve seen this instructional video too. What I did the first time plugging in my iPhone into the USB port was to wait for the projection button to change to carplay icon but after a minute or two nothing happened and so I press the projection icon and that’s how I got an error message. I know for a fact that during the initial connection made with the car via USB chord it should prompt me to accept or agree but I didn’t get any. I tried restarting my phone and the car then redoing the steps but nothing happened.

thanks for your reply


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Will84,
I’ve seen this instructional video too. What I did the first time plugging in my iPhone into the USB port was to wait for the projection button to change to carplay icon but after a minute or two nothing happened and so I press the projection icon and that’s how I got an error message. I know for a fact that during the initial connection made with the car via USB chord it should prompt me to accept or agree but I didn’t get any. I tried restarting my phone and the car then redoing the steps but nothing happened.

thanks for your reply


WillL84 said:


> If it still has the "Projection" button then Android Auto/CarPlay isn't loading properly. Once your phone connects with the cable the "Projection" button should change to the AA or CP button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikey Freitas (Aug 1, 2016)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hi Snowwy66,
> I’ve tried different cables too and different phones from my friends and the error message keeps on coming up but it charges
> 
> thanks


It’s data not going in I have not fixed this in my 2017 cruze but desperately looking for answers I stuck current out of head unit over night replaced my port but I never gotten an update and my dealer 3 years later 4 th try say they found a solution but the infotainment interface thinking because it could been a lemon but they see i spiced into two speaker wires to put in rca s i instead of fixing problem voided my warranty so they could been B.S.ing me let me know if you found a fix


----------



## Dimas (5 mo ago)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hi
> I just got a used 2017 Chevrolet Cruze LT Hatchback and I am currently having problem connecting my iPhone and Samsung phone in to the front USB port that should allow me to access Apple CarPlay and Android Auto. I’ve tried testing the mini fuses for the USB and it worked fine and for sure not busted. The USB also does only charging and never able to transmit data. I always get this error on my car’s screen “Projection Device Not Connected, to use this feature connect supported device to USB”. I have IPhone XR and software is always up to date, my Samsung note 8 is also up to date. the USB chords I use are the original usb chord that came with my phones. Sometimes when I plugged in my phone it does charge but never projects successfully to apple CarPlay or android auto.


Hi all. After a trip on my cruze, carplay also stopped working. When connected to usb, the phone charges for a while and the charging turns off, sometimes it does not charge at all. I found the reason, it's all about the power cable (micro usb), there is no good contact. It goes from the front panel (where the phone is connected) to the head unit (radio). I don’t know how the radio is removed, so when replacing the cabin filter, I managed to stick my hand into the slot and put the plug back on. Now everything works as before, I can continue to use carplay. Attaching photo.


----------



## Mikey Freitas (Aug 1, 2016)

So u just took that out I replaced my usb aux port and did that and all it did was charge so I was thinking I could have a problem with not the right usb aux port being my link data port and was thinking maybe I could just do again amd out old port back since I still have it. Also my concern could be that they might have to run threw firmware at the dealer (firmware Update) but I hate my dealer. I bought it with 2 miles my 2016 and on my fourth back with them knowing my dilemma they were excited cause they had a guy working there that knows all about the infotainment with same year Cruz to as mine well over the two years since initial reporting of the issue to service I cut a pair of speaker wires cause I was gonna out aftermarket stereo equipment I cut the wire to put aux cables in for an amp amd with modules blah blah I decided not to well the speaker wire had good electric tape and boom voided my whole electrical warranty and didn’t even help me with this issue so I’ve been driving 6 years without using infotainment while I’ve been for the whole time delivering for postmates to Gopuff and also mountain mikes to Independent contract delivery for Amazon Flex I’m ready to just run it off a cliff on my way to Vegas or LA pass the grape vine somewhere lmao


----------

